# Pioneer leaving us?



## HD-Dave (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey guys, have you heard that Pioneer is allegedly getting out of the TV biz? I have been doing some homeowkr and found a post on TweakTV that tells the tale a little bit but until the official announcement on Thursday (Japan time so like 11:00P.M. for us on the east coast) I am going to reserver judgement.

Tweak TV Post

What do you all think?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I guess the push to mediocrity reaches deep; they make the best TV's I've ever seen but...they are expensive. Can't compete if buyers accept less. (BTW: that's how I feel about all you youngsters "accepting" mp3 as your fidelity. And don't get me started about cell phone cameras.) 

Let's hope its not true.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

It is true. Too bad they can't give us 'big' discounts on their Kuro lines. They are sweet. I guess not enough people are willing to fork out $4000 for a TV

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10162515-1.html?tag=mncol


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Looks like LCD is pushing plasma off the stage.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I've never used a Pioneer TV, but I do lub their hi-fi sytems.

I'm also one you don't want to get started in regards to cell phone cameras. It just really sucks that I'm required to use one for work.


----------



## HD-Dave (Feb 9, 2009)

yustr said:


> Looks like LCD is pushing plasma off the stage.


Word is that Pioneer will be collaborating with Sharp (huh?) on LCD's. So maybe.

But Samsung is already emerging with an OLED model!










This model may be consumer ready in 2010. Likely to be affordable (less than $4000) by 2011.

Goodbye Plasma, we will barely remember you.


----------

